# BURNABY | Akimbo | 40 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Akimbo by Imani Development, located at Madison & Dawson nearby Brentwood Skytrain.

350 suites, 4295 Dawson Street, Burnaby










https://www.myburnabyhome.ca/akimbo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04594 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Credit to Phaedrus


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 605 4388 Buchanan Street Burnaby-42 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 605 4388 Buchanan Street Burnaby-39 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 605 4388 Buchanan Street Burnaby-35 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 605 4388 Buchanan Street Burnaby-31 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 605 4388 Buchanan Street Burnaby-37 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More..


----------

